# Zu Anglergesprächen bei den Freien Wählern in München



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli




> *Zu Anglergesprächen bei den Freien Wählern in München​*Vor einigen Wochen bekam ich eine Mail von der Landtagsfraktion der Freien Wähler in München mit einer Pressemeldung:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263235
> 
> Wenn ich so etwas ohne vorherigen Kontakt bekomme, rufe ich natürlich erst mal an um zu erfahren, wie da das Anglerboard/Anglerpraxis auf die Adressatenliste kam.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zu Anglergesprächen bei den Freien Wählern in München*

PS:
Die setzen sich jetzt schon konkret für Angler ein.

Herr Herz hielt am Abend noch eine Rede im Parlament zur Stärkung der Fischereirechte gegenüber Naturschutzorganisationen bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung/nutzung.

Und dass bundesweit alle Fischereigesetze entrümpelt werden sollten von bürokratischem Ballast und unsinnigen Restriktionen und Zugangsbehinderungen, um die Chancen der Angler und des Angelns in Deutschland besser nutzen zu können, da nahm ich auch allgemeine Zustimmung wahr.


----------

